# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Finally got some darts, Suriname Cobalt trio

## John911

Went to a local expo Sunday and ended up coming home with these guys from Chicago Dart Frogs.  These are our first darts.







Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## John Clare

Pretty little guys.  How are you keeping them?  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Congratulations, they are lovely. :Frog Smile:

----------


## RikoAustria

Nice cobalts! Once they get acclimated to their new tank, they can be some of the boldest frogs. Mine are always out and about... and they eat even when my hands are in the tank trimming some leaves.

----------


## John911

Thanks everyone.  We just finished planting our terrarium.  I went to the show not planing to buy.  The breeder had quarantine set ups ready to go so they are in there for now.  They are very bold and eating well so far.  

Here is the set up


And another cell phone pic


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## RikoAustria

Pretty cool setup.... I noticed there's leaf litter in the other pic, you added those into that tank?

----------


## John Clare

That's a lovely terrarium but all that vertical space is wasted on tinctorius ;(.

----------


## John911

> Pretty cool setup.... I noticed there's leaf litter in the other pic, you added those into that tank?


Not yet.  The pics I posted are in the quarantine.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## John911

> That's a lovely terrarium but all that vertical space is wasted on tinctorius ;(.


Well now we have an excuse to build a different terrarium for them right?

----------


## RikoAustria

> Well now we have an excuse to build a different terrarium for them right?


Get ready for the 'excuses' to build more tanks.... they never end.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JimO

Very nice frogs.  I honestly don't know why I haven't picked up some cobalts.  They are my second favorite tinctorius morph - azureus being my favorite.  I'm swapping some of my green & black auratus tads for some powder blue tinc tads this Saturday at the Daytona show, but I like the cobalts better.

I'd build a 29-gallon viv for the cobalts and save the vertical tank for your first thumbnails (they're awesome).

Hopefully you'll end up with a pair.  When they mature, the odd one out might have to be removed.  Some folks have luck with tinc trios that are raised together, especially when there is only one female, but most of the time you can only keep one pair unless you set up something really big - 75-gal and up.  The females will fight and eat one another's eggs.  

Watch them carefully and make sure that one doesn't start losing weight compared to the others.  You might not see obvious signs of aggression, but as they mature a dominant frog can subtly intimidate its take mates, keeping them in a constant state of stress and out-competing them for food.

Good luck and thanks for sharing.

Jim

----------


## JimO

One more comment.  I could be wrong, but the frog in front on the first photo, which looks like the same one with his foot on the glass in the second, might be a male.  The one in the back with a foot on the glass in the first photo could be a female.  Note the difference in the toe pads on the front feet.  Males tincs typically have larger toe pads.

----------


## John911

> Get ready for the 'excuses' to build more tanks.... they never end.


Oh i know. Luckily we have a 20 long sitting here that we're going to set up for the tinc's and probably get some kind of thumbnails to put in the vertical.

----------


## John911

> One more comment. I could be wrong, but the frog in front on the first photo, which looks like the same one with his foot on the glass in the second, might be a male. The one in the back with a foot on the glass in the first photo could be a female. Note the difference in the toe pads on the front feet. Males tincs typically have larger toe pads.


I noticed that today. The one with the stripe down its head looks like it has bigger toe pads than the one with the spot in the middle. The 3rd with no markings on its head is a month younger and from a different bloodline I guess. Its definitely a little smaller. 

the smallest/youngest

----------


## John911

> Very nice frogs. I honestly don't know why I haven't picked up some cobalts. They are my second favorite tinctorius morph - azureus being my favorite. I'm swapping some of my green & black auratus tads for some powder blue tinc tads this Saturday at the Daytona show, but I like the cobalts better.
> 
> I'd build a 29-gallon viv for the cobalts and save the vertical tank for your first thumbnails (they're awesome).
> 
> Hopefully you'll end up with a pair. When they mature, the odd one out might have to be removed. Some folks have luck with tinc trios that are raised together, especially when there is only one female, but most of the time you can only keep one pair unless you set up something really big - 75-gal and up. The females will fight and eat one another's eggs. 
> 
> Watch them carefully and make sure that one doesn't start losing weight compared to the others. You might not see obvious signs of aggression, but as they mature a dominant frog can subtly intimidate its take mates, keeping them in a constant state of stress and out-competing them for food.
> 
> Good luck and thanks for sharing.
> ...


 
I have a 20 long sitting, but with that petco $1 a gallon sale a 29 might be nice with the extra growing room for the plants.  

I'm hoping they get along, but time will only tell.

----------


## John Clare

Ah yes, Jim has nailed it - use the tall terrarium for your first thumbs  :Smile: .

----------


## John911

Well, thanks to john we'll have some thumbnails too.  Our dining room is turning into a zoo.  .

----------


## John911

Random question.  at 12-2am the smallest frog will sometimes be out and about while the other 2 are hiding.  Is this something to be concerned about?

----------


## John Clare

If it's eating then I wouldn't worry.  I've found that frogs will often wake up during the night if the lights are on.

----------


## John911

> If it's eating then I wouldn't worry. I've found that frogs will often wake up during the night if the lights are on.


Thats definitely the case because I've been working on other projects nearby.

----------


## John911

Just about finished the tinc terrarium.  Ill have more pics soon.

----------


## John Clare

Looking good  :Smile: .  What have you got the cobalts in right now?

----------


## John911

A quarantine I got from the breeder.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Really good looking! Congrats

Here in Portugal almost all the keepers are obsessed with the need of having the dart tanks extremely planted, but since I came to this forum, I realized most of the keepers on USA and other coutrys were this hobby is more developed give their frogs a lot of space to walk and just put some hides as in other rainforest species.

That's what I'm going to do with mine too  :Wink:

----------


## John911

Well she just planted it.  Hoping it grows in a bit.

----------


## John Clare

> I realized most of the keepers on USA and other coutrys were this hobby is more developed give their frogs a lot of space to walk and just put some hides as in other rainforest species.


I don't think that's necessarily true.  My terrariums are relatively sparsely planted, but I don't think that's the case for most dart frog enthusiasts in the US.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Yes but nothing as you see in Portugal.

In here, if a terrarium has only 3-4 plants (and I'm talking about a 10 gallon tank) then it must be more planted. And this isn't what I see in most of the particular or institutonal (aquariums and zoos) tanks.
At least for tinctorius, which are a terrestrial specie.

That's why I liked John's tank, because it has a lot of space for the frogs to walk but several hiding spots too.

I may be wrong, but that's my idea of waht's correct: a middle-term...

----------


## John911

The Cainarchi Imitators I got from John are coming out.

----------


## John Clare

Cute  :Smile: .  Got any more photos, John?

----------


## John911

> Cute . Got any more photos, John?


 
 Not yet.  The only camera I have right now is my cell and i'm lucky I caught that one.

----------


## JimO

Very nice vivarium and the Imitators are great frogs.  Nice work!

----------


## John911

The imitators are rowdy little guys and really do seem to use the whole tank.

----------


## John911

> Cute . Got any more photos, John?


here we go.  cell phone pics in all their glory.

----------


## John Clare

Cute!  Do you find them to be bold for you?

----------


## JimO

Those are great looking imitators.  Where did you get them?

----------


## John911

> Those are great looking imitators.  Where did you get them?


I got them from john.

----------


## John911

> Cute!  Do you find them to be bold for you?


Getting better.  I noticed one went into a hole in the substrate in back.  Kind of odd.

----------


## John Clare

Do they have many hiding places?  Think they are a pair?

----------


## John911

> Do they have many hiding places?  Think they are a pair?


There is a spot behind the waterfall/wood and a lot of bigger leaf litter.  Do you think I should throw a hut in there?

----------


## John911

Few updated pics.  The cobalts are doing great and grew a bit.  Trying to figure out which are male and female.




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------

